# 2000 Fleetwood Tracker, 17' Hybird, Tank Questions



## Bill161 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I just joined today and have a question that maybe someone can help me with.  I have gotten a used 2000 Fleetwood Tracker.  It's 17 foot long, single axle and the two ends fold out for beds.  It seems to be a great little camper trailer and the previous owner gave me all the user manual for the different operating items in it, including the "travel trailer owner's manual"  My problem is I have no listings for the black water tank size, the gray water tank size, or the freshwater water tank size.  I know they are small and at the back of the user manual, is says look in the user manual for the tank capacities (go figure).  The user manual is a manual for all their trailers I'm guessing because everything is generic and don't list any capacities for anything and list every option that could be had by the company (which I don't have a lot of) and explains how they are used, but nothing specific for any of them.  I used the camper a couple of times last year, but had it connected to a full hookup and didn't have to worry about filling up the tanks or using the water storage tank so I had no problem.  This year I am going to a few sites that I will be "self contained".  I can see through the toilet so I can tell when it's tank getting full, but I have no way to see if the gray tank is getting full (the tanks are enclosed and hidden under the frame somewhere).  The fresh water holding tank is no problem with the size other than I would like to know it's size.  This trailer has no remote read outs for the tank.  Now for the question, does anyone have one of these campers that could tell me the tanks size or how to "easily" find out before I go camping this year?  The maker stopped making these I think in 2001, so they are no help.  Sorry I'm so long winded with my first post.  Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read this.
Bill (new camper)


----------



## swindy4x4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: 2000 Fleetwood Tracker, 17' Hybird, Tank Questions

hi Bill (new camper)..... I'm Eric (also a new camper) i just bought a 17 foot hybrid camper myself.. (my first rv)2011 though.  the website and so forth tells me i have a 22.5 gal. black tank and 30 gal. grey tank and 22.5 gal. fresh water tank plus 6 gal.  for the hot water heater. .. so 28.5 fresh.   i was talking to a (veteran rv'er) friend at work about it ...same questions. like when i'm filling the fresh tank .. how do i know it's full? he tells me it will spit back out the vent.. ok .. how do i know grey is full? the sink or shower wont drain fully.  and black? look down the hole silly! lol ok..  other question i had was the waterheater ... is 6 gallons of hot water (ofcourse mixed with cold) really enough to take a shower with? ... he says yes .. but no time to mess about .. get in, get it done, and get out. ...  i'm sure we'll both find out soon .. spring is comin'    i hoe i helped you out .. happy trails


----------



## swindy4x4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: 2000 Fleetwood Tracker, 17' Hybird, Tank Questions

forgot to mention ... jayco jay feather x 17 z


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: 2000 Fleetwood Tracker, 17' Hybird, Tank Questions

Hello Bill and welcome to the forum.  Some where in side a cabinet, closet, drawer or back of a door should be a sticker with that infomation.  I found mine in the closet along with the net weight and tire pressure.

Remember on thing.  Do not dump your black tank until it is 3/4 full then flush the drain hose with a at least half a tank of the gray water.  Then flush both tanks,  Flush baby flush.  You might look into a holding tank instrument so you will be able to monitor the tank levels.  There are several on the market.

If you can not find the sticker lets us know and someone here will be able to give you a close answer.   :approve:


----------



## Bill161 (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: 2000 Fleetwood Tracker, 17' Hybird, Tank Questions

Thanks all for your great answers.  Eric, your tanks sound right for what I have also.  I know the hot water heater is a 6 gal job as the paper work for it says so.  I was guessing the levels were as you say the guy told you to check them.  I fill the water tank day before yesterday and stopped when water shot out the vent hole next to the fill hole.  I checked the pipes for leaking with city water pressure first, then disconnected that and filled the fresh water tank and tried the electric water pump, it worked fine and water did not come out the city water hookup hole, so I guess there is a check valve in the line at the hookup.  I'm finding out new things all the time.  Anyway, thanks all for your kind help, Bill


----------

